# Las Vegas hotels - I added info please read



## Leesa1010 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am thinking of using a family members unit for exchange for our honeymoon in Vegas.

I posted before thanks for the responses.  Now I have the full list and some of my thoughts

Club De Soleil
Tahiti
Tahiti Village
Suites @ Polo Towers
Cancun resort
Westgate Flamingo Bay

I left out Marriot as it always was available but no more.  Also we are smokers so I would rather not stay at a complete non smoking hotel

For those that have not read this is our first time for Vegas and for honeymoon.  Looking for a place that is romantic and fun (I like the water slides at Cancun but not sureif we should stay off strip)

Basically looking for nice rooms jacuzzi tubs, fireplace - doesnt have to be all of that just a nice place that is romantic as well.  

I really thought Cancun was nice but now I think we should probably stay on strip - ie Polo or Tahiti I am guessing


----------



## applegirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think you'd be able to do this. Usually you can't trade "up" in size, unless you are trading into a property with lots of excess inventory and you have a strong trader.  Lots of excess inventory is unlikely in Las Vegas.


----------



## Leesa1010 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Best Las Vegas timeshare to exchange to - need help*

We are possibly using a family members Interval timeshare and will exchange for Vegas

There are about 12 to choose from.  I want to make the right choice as it is our first time to Vegas and will be our Honeymoon.

Please help.  I cannot get any info

Thanks so much

So far I like Marriot Grand Chateau - but may not be avail until week after
Also like Cancun but only if I can get the penthouse - trying to see - check below post

here are the choices:

Club de Soleil
Marriot Grand Chateau - although may not be available
Cancun 
Tahiti Village
Polo Towers

There are a few others but I dont think I like those

I know some are farther and that may not bother me as much - we will see what people say but I want a nice room for the honeymoon and would not mind taking shuttle or renting a car as we prob will anyway

If you know of any others please add


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2008)

If you join TUG you can access the member's only review pages and read extensive reviews from TUG members on all the Las Vegas timeshares.

Also - duplicate posts are not allowed on TUG.  I closed your two other duplicate threads and merged your 2 threads on this forum.


----------



## blr666 (Feb 13, 2008)

The pool area at the Cancun is nice, but the rooms were just ok.  We were there four years ago and it looked tired then and it is also about 15 minutes by car from the strip.  The Grand Chateau is across from the Planet Hollywood mall and the rooms are brand new.  The pool is super small though. I would pick Grand Chateau.  I didn't care for Club de Soleil either, looked like a small motel.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been to Club de Solei and Westgate Flamingo, both are nice.  Westgate is newer and a little nicer.  Neither one is on the strip, that is a plus for us.  

I agree with joining TUG worth the price for all the reviews.  The people on this site are very informative.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 13, 2008)

Of your list, only two are either on or very near the strip. Since this is your first visit those are the only two I would recommend. Those would be Marriott's Grand Chateau and Polo Towers. Of those two I would take Grand Chateau first if I could get it. 

Polo Towers wouldn't be a bad choice as they are currently renovating all of their Suites at Polo Towers units. The Villa's at Polo Towers are still very nice units and not in need of renovation. 

Tahiti is Very new and is more of a timeshare resort with a nice pool complex but is just south of the airport and almost in the flight path of planes taking off from the airport. It might not be so relaxing laying out by the pool or trying to sleep in. 

Cancun is a further south than Tahiti Village and Club Del Soliel is several block away from the strip as well. Personally, these would be my last two choices.

For me, in order of preference because of loctaion would be Marriott's Grand Chateau, Polo Towers, Tahiti Village, Club Del Soliel and finally Cancun. This is not to say any of these are bad resorts. To the contrary all are very nice resorts. But if you're going to be in Vegas, especially since it's your first time, I'd strongly recommend being within walking distance to the strip. Otherwise you'll always be at the mercy of a shuttle schedule or need to rent a car. Why do that if there are two options you don't have to deal with that?


----------



## geekette (Feb 13, 2008)

Leesa1010 said:


> We are possibly using a family members Interval timeshare and will exchange for Vegas
> ...
> Also like Cancun but only if I can get the penthouse - trying to see - check below post



The only way you're going to get the penthouse is if it has been deposited and your family member's exchange week can pull it.  I would not get my hopes up for that.  I, personally, would not deposit a penthouse unit, I would rent it out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2008)

Monarch's Cancun resort in LV is a family kind of TS and a couple miles from the main part of the strip. Stay at the Marriott in at least a 1 bedroom unit.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 13, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> For me, in order of preference because of loctaion would be Marriott's Grand Chateau, Polo Towers, Tahiti Village, Club Del Soliel and finally Cancun.



I'd almost totally agree---though I'd maybe reverse the last two.

Keep in mind, I have only stayed at Polo Towers (I did  walk into the Marriott next door), and Cancun.

Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2008)

From your updated list of available resorts, I'd still stick with The Suite's at Polo Towers. Mainly because you've stated previously that this will be your first trip to Vegas. Since it's your first trip, you'll really want to be in the middle of all that action and not 2 miles or more away from it, which is where you'll find yourself with the remaining resorts. 

The Suites are undergoing a complete renovation of all their units. They'll essentially be new units and in great condition. You'll literally be just steps from the strip and have great access to LV Blv. without need of a rental car or shuttle service. Polo Towers use to have a shuttle that would take you to the north end of the strip. I'm not certain if they still run their shuttle. Even if they don't you don't have far to walk to catch the Duece bus and it's very reasonably priced. I believe a day pass for the Duece bus is only around $5. The Suites at Polo Towers by far has the best location of all the resorts you've listed. In my mind, that's the only choice for someone going to Vegas for the first time from your list of possibilities.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Since it's your first trip, you'll really want to be in the middle of all that action . . . You'll literally be just steps from the strip and have great access to LV Blv. without need of a rental car or shuttle service. . .


Having lived in Las Vegas (actually Henderson, but it just blends into one city) for the past eight months or so, I have come to have a different perspective on the Strip than I did when I was visiting as a tourist.

When people talk about wanting to be in the "middle of all the action" I think they must mean near the intersection of Las Vegas Blvd. (the Strip) and Flamingo--by the Bellagio, Caesars Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood. But the Strip is much longer than just those couple of blocks and there is "action" everywhere along the Strip. I'm amazed at the number of people in every casino all along the Strip and in the "locals" casinos away from the Strip like the South Point, Sunset Station, Palace Station, Red Rock, Suncoast, etc. and all the "action" going on at the Fremont Street area. There are all kinds of really good shows to see in all the casinos and there's "action" everywhere.

It's also very easy to get around the city, so don't hesitate to get a rental car. There are multi-level free parking garages behind every big hotel/casino and if you drive along the streets behind the hotels and don't try to drive down Las Vegas Blvd. you can get around pretty well. Plus, if you have a car, you can go see the Hoover Dam or Red Rock Canyon for a little break from the Strip action. There's a lot more to Las Vegas than the Strip.

So the point of this post is just to say don't get too hung up on a timeshare location.  You can't see all there is to see in Las Vegas in a week anyway, no matter where you stay.  Just come, see what you can, enjoy yourself, and come back again soon!  It's all good.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2008)

For anyone that has never driven in Las Vegas, a rental car in LV Blv traffic can be daunting. I've driven in many large cities and in two different countries. In Vegas, I always have to be on the look out for the gawkers looking at the lights and the resorts plus those driving after drinking one to many. For a first time visitor driving and trying to see the sights is a tough thing to do. It's better to ride the Duece, the Strip Trolley or even the monorail and be that tourist looking at the lights without worrying about driving. 

Of the resorts listed Polo Towers is the only one that will put them within easy walking distance, easy driving distance or a short walk to a bus stop and probably the closest resort to the nearest monorail stop. Polo Towers might not be the newest or best resort on the list but, it's the most centeraly located for a first time visitor. The rooms being completely renovated makes it a pretty good resort and the location makes it the best resort for a first time visitor IMO.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to say I disagree with the driving in Vegas comment Doug.  LV Blvd is no worse than the 405 at rush hour!  

But to be serious, I would recommend that the OP rent a car, there's a lot more to Vegas than The Strip.

I'd also say that I'd recommend a deluxe to high end hotel over a TS any day, especially for a honeymoon.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> For anyone that has never driven in Las Vegas, a rental car in LV Blv traffic can be daunting.



Doug, you must have missed this sentence in my post above:

_There are multi-level free parking garages behind every big hotel/casino and if you drive along the streets behind the hotels and don't try to drive down Las Vegas Blvd. you can get around pretty well._

I would never recommend that anyone drive down Las Vegas Blvd. But, the suggestion to take the Deuce bus is a good one. In fact, I think it's a great idea when you first get to LV to take the Deuce in the morning daylight hours when the traffic isn't so slow that it takes a l-o-n-g time for even the bus to make it down the street. Try to get the front seats on the top level of the bus and take a tour up and down LV Blvd.  It's interesting to see all the resorts and and get an idea of just how far it is between them all.  

If you try to just walk everywhere, you'll be exhausted. Use some form of transportation to see more stuff.  I also think just staying in one of the great hotels for one's honeymoon is a great idea.


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 15, 2008)

We stayed at the Cancun Resort and liked it. One of the reasons that we liked it was because it was _not_ right in the strip. I posted a review and that review includes photos too. Eventhough _we _liked it, I have read reviews where people say the complete opposite because they did not realize that the Cancun Resort was not in the strip. 

The rooms were a bit small, but okay. They were very clean. The rooms were quiet. The pool and water slide were a lot of fun. There were a lot of kids at this resort--I'm sure mostly due to the pool and slides. So I am not sure how great this would be for a honeymoon. 

No matter which place you choose, I also believe a rental car is a great idea. There are many more things to do in the area than just visit the casinos. We went to Red Rock Canyon and The Valley of Fire State Park. I recommend both of those places.

And just as Karen posted, there is plenty of free parking in the many garages behind the big casinos. We never had any problems with parking.

And lastly, congrats!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I have to say I disagree with the driving in Vegas comment Doug.  LV Blvd is no worse than the 405 at rush hour!
> 
> But to be serious, I would recommend that the OP rent a car, there's a lot more to Vegas than The Strip.
> 
> I'd also say that I'd recommend a deluxe to high end hotel over a TS any day, especially for a honeymoon.



Agreed but, not everyone has driven the 405 at rush hour and those that have don't necessarily need that while visiting someplace new for the first time. Especially someplace like Vegas that has so much to look at.

One of the high end hotels might be a better choice for most first time vistors and that's usually what I recommend but, I believe the OP is getting this week for free. Free vs. $700 to $1000 for the week is a no brainer to me. I'd take the free week almost every time. 



Karen G said:


> Doug, you must have missed this sentence in my post above:
> 
> _There are multi-level free parking garages behind every big hotel/casino and if you drive along the streets behind the hotels and don't try to drive down Las Vegas Blvd. you can get around pretty well._



You're right, I did miss that first sentence. Sometimes my time is limited and I scan without the greatest of comprehension.

To rent of not to rent is always a debate when going to Vegas. We've been enough times that we always rent a car. However, we are talking about a first time visitor to Vegas. Renting a car IMO could be a waste of money and unnecessary. 

Yes, there's a LOT more to Vegas than the strip but, we're only talking 7 days in Vegas. It took us three trips to Vegas just to say we had walked into every resort/casino on the strip and downtown. For a first time visitor there's going to be more than enough to see and do within walking distance of a few resorts that a car just isn't necessary unless you're at a resort that's several blocks to a couple of miles off the strip. 

If the OP decides to spend the week at Cancun, Club Del Soliel, Tahiti Village or any of the others then I tend to agree that a rental car would be a good thing to have. But why shell out an extra $150 for something not really needed for a first time visitor? I know that if we had rented a car for our very first trip it would have been a waste of money. The bus taking it's time getting up and down the strip in traffic was actually a good thing. It gave us time to look at the sights. Now, after 10 years of going to Vegas it's more of a PIA but that first trip is was great. Especially at night when all the resots were lit up. 

Now most of the off strip resorts do offer a shuttle service back and forth to those resorts from the strip. I find them inconvenient trying to be at a specific spot at a specific time but many people use them without any complaints. Of course they serve the same purpose as the city bus except they don't stop every 500 yards to pick people up. Just keep in mind that many of them have limited hours and if you miss that last pick up then you'll have to cab it back to the resort. Taxi rates in Vegas are among the highest in the country and there's a good number of cab drivers that aren't above long hauling you to make an extra buck. 

All of the resorts are very nice. Tahiti Village and Cancun are going to have more of a resort feel to them than the others. Tahiti is still under construction but I believe most of the large pool complex they have is already in. I'm not certain if Tahiti Village's lazy river pull has been put in or not but that certainly would be a draw if you plan on hanging out by a pool in the heat of the day. Just be aware that Tahiti Village is just south of the main airport runway and you'll be dealing with Jet's taking off or landing. Exactly how much noise guests catch from the airport I can't say but I would think with it's close proximity it would be significant while you were outside.


----------



## Leesa1010 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!

I would normally tend to stay at a resort butafter spending big $ on the wedding and having just bought a house we can use the free week.  

I would also like the hotels off the strip BUT after all my research I think for the first time in vegas we would prefer to be in the action.  Not that it matters but FI and I have been together for 14 years (since hs) and lived together for a while so we have had the really nice resort locations (I know some of the other timeshares maybe better for newlyweds but we want to be on the strip)

As far as car we may rent may not - we will see.  We always like to have a car just in case but may only want it for a day or so depends on cost.  I have lived in NY for my whole life so I can drive in traffic lol!

Thanks again.  I think at first I wanted the nice hotel with jacuzzi tub and everything for this trip but the more I weigh the options being on the strip is best.

Haven't booked yet and I am thinking about the Marriot Grande Chateau (it was avail now is not until the following week) if it becomes available again as it has a few more things I would like BUT we are smokers.  I hope to quit by then but if not it may be uncomfortable to be in a non smoking hotel.

Thanks again!

I just called I can get the chateu but on 10/10/08 - that is the wedding date we wont arrive until 10/11 or 10/12 plus with the smoking policy prob not a good idea


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Agreed but, not everyone has driven the 405 at rush hour ...



Well when I am sitting on that darn thing in the evening, it sure looks to me like everyone in the whole dang state is sitting there with me!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 16, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Well when I am sitting on that darn thing in the evening, it sure looks to me like everyone in the whole dang state is sitting there with me!




I've been there, done that once or twice. It's one of the reasons living in KS and vacationing everywhere else isn't so bad.


----------



## ebwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tahiti Village*

I own at Tahiti Village. While it's technically on The Strip - it's actually a little ways out of the action. But they run a free shuttle to and from the high points on the strip.

It does have a very nice resort feel.  It has a big pool and a couple jacuzzis. By this Fall they may have the Lazy River open. I haven't had a problem with the air traffic.

If you can get the Bora Bora room, you'll be much happier. It has a jacuzzi tub and a steam shower.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 23, 2008)

Tahiti Village is *not* "Technically on the Strip."  That sounds like "timeshare speak."  It is generally accepted that The Strip ends just beyond Mandalay Bay, which is quite a ways north of Tahiti.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Tahiti Village is *not* "Technically on the Strip."  That sounds like "timeshare speak."  It is generally accepted that The Strip ends just beyond Mandalay Bay, which is quite a ways north of Tahiti.
> 
> Fern



Actually, it's 2 miles south of Mandalay Bay. At least that's what the odometer read when I drove from the north edge of TV to the first available enterance to MB. 

Timeshare speak says anything with an LV Blv. address is "on the strip." Anyone that spends any time in Vegas knows that's only wishful thinking from a timeshare developer. They can't exactly get the same reaction out of people if they advertise, "Own a piece of the desert" rather than "Own a piece of the Las Vegas Strip" when they're selling the property.


----------

